# ISTA/D: is it possible to reset wheel alignment?



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Can't find if its possible to reset the wheel alignment sensor in ISTA/D?
I have a fault code on HSR actuator and I first want to reset the wheel alignment if it's possible in ISTA/D for f models before I take it further.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Vehicles with active steering, ISTA shows the following:
*Start up active steering prior to wheel alignment! On vehicles with rear axle slip angle control: Service function "Moving HSR actuator to centre position" is included in active steering start-up.*

Once ISTA loads and vehicle is identified, go to Vehicle Management --> Service Function --> Chassis and Suspension --> Steering Angle Sensor --> Steering Angle Sensor Adjustment

HSR function is part of active steering setup.


----------

